# what kind of bindings should i buy



## scooter1974 (Nov 5, 2014)

:hairy: hello everyone. i am new to this site please help an old timer!!!!!! 
so i purchased a rossignol magtek experience last season , i picked up some vans step in boots for this season but i dont know much about step in bindings. i've always used traditional strap in. sooooo, what do you guys recommend i screw into my board? i'm old so i'm not a trick rider, i'm more interested in flying down the mtn quickly and carving like james bond. help!!


----------



## KayZ (Jan 19, 2014)

scooter1974 said:


> :hairy: hello everyone. i am new to this site please help an old timer!!!!!!
> so i purchased a rossignol magtek experience last season , i picked up some vans step in boots for this season but i dont know much about step in bindings. i've always used traditional strap in. sooooo, what do you guys recommend i screw into my board? i'm old so i'm not a trick rider, i'm more interested in flying down the mtn quickly and carving like james bond. help!!


I really hope its the One Magtek and not the Templar Magtek... The latter won't permit flying down the mountain as its softer than a decomposing noodle :facepalm3: talking from bad experience here 


As to bindings, consider cartels


----------



## scooter1974 (Nov 5, 2014)

all i know its a magtek experience 167, all mtn camber. thanx for the help!!!


----------



## scooter1974 (Nov 5, 2014)

@ kayz, how many seasons ago did you purchase that magtek?


----------



## KayZ (Jan 19, 2014)

scooter1974 said:


> @ kayz, how many seasons ago did you purchase that magtek?


One season ago, its a 2013 Rossi Templar. Great board for its $150 sale tag, but its a noodely jib board and even then there are much better noodles out there.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

When you say "step in boots", I'm not sure if that's the right description of what you have????? Pics would be good to confirm!!!!!

As for binders (hopin that you are after traditional 2 strap bindings), the Experience is a stiff charger that's gonna require a stiff binding in order to be able to control it how it was meant to be controlled!!!!!

Look at FLUX' s SF or DM!!!!!


----------



## scooter1974 (Nov 5, 2014)

the vans i purchased have the steel brackets screwd into the bottom of the boot already. thats what i mean when i say "step in". i'm sure i can use traditional 2 strap bindings, but ifthe boots are already set up for step in , why not give it a shot?!:hairy:


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

scooter1974 said:


> the vans i purchased have the steel brackets screwd into the bottom of the boot already. thats what i mean when i say "step in". i'm sure i can use traditional 2 strap bindings, but ifthe boots are already set up for step in , why not give it a shot?!:hairy:


If you are flying down the hill on a full cambered board...I would not trust the step-in bindings...infact I cringe at the idea of blasting at 50+ mph with step-ins :eyetwitch2::injured:

edit: also doubt that step-in boots/bindings with the metal bar/plate...that the boots will not have the stiffness to leverage high speed carves...really don't do it.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

KayZ said:


> I really hope its the One Magtek and not the Templar Magtek... The latter won't permit flying down the mountain as its softer than a decomposing noodle :facepalm3: talking from bad experience here
> 
> 
> As to bindings, consider cartels


The Rossignol Experience is a discontinued board.
It has nothing to do with the One or the Templar.

As for bindings, I thought step ins don't exist anymore.
Or are you talking about plate bindings for hard boots?


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi Scooter,

It sounds like you have some Switch compatible Vans boots (bars on each side). Does that sound right?

The downside of these older boots for step in bindings is that they essentially have the binding structure built in to the boots. This resulted in a very heavy boot binding combo. The boots also tended to be less comfortable over time due to the extra built in structure. They also had major icing and entry problems in wet snow, etc. 

Truly any current boot / binding system will give you a better result and will save you lbs. off of your kit.


----------



## scooter1974 (Nov 5, 2014)

@ wired support, yes you are correct, they have the bars on the sides of the boot. is it possible to use these boots with traditional 2 strap bindings as long as i take the hardware off of the bottom of the boot????


----------



## scooter1974 (Nov 5, 2014)

yes the bars are on the sides of the boot. can i remove the hardware and use traditional 2 strap bindings then???


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

scooter1974 said:


> @ wired support, yes you are correct, they have the bars on the sides of the boot. is it possible to use these boots with traditional 2 strap bindings as long as i take the hardware off of the bottom of the boot????


Possible, yes, but strongly advised against. The bases of Switch boots tended to be wider and more bulky than conventional boots. You would have to be very careful that a conventional binding would fit the boot. Also you will have the non-removable metal shank built into the base as well as the (usually metal or plastic) highback that is built into the cuff of the boot. This means that you would essentially be riding with two baseplates and two highbacks on each foot. I would strongly recommend that you not do that.

Our top goal is that you have fun riding. Sometimes that means suggesting that you need to take an alternate gear path. Truly this is one of those times.

I was (sadly ) around before snowboard specific boots and did a lot of riding in Sorels. I also have ridden all of the popular step ins (back when there was such a thing as a popular step in - and there was). Given the choice I would go back to Sorels first .


----------



## scooter1974 (Nov 5, 2014)

Thanx for the advice. At this point i have 1 possibly 2 pairs of boots to sell before this season starts. I bought a nice pair of burtons, but they were too small when i received them from ebay. now i possibly have those step boots on the way which i'm trying to cancel the order!!!!!!!


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

scooter1974 said:


> Thanx for the advice. At this point i have 1 possibly 2 pairs of boots to sell before this season starts. I bought a nice pair of burtons, but they were too small when i received them from ebay. now i possibly have those step boots on the way which i'm trying to cancel the order!!!!!!!


I would strongly suggest visiting a shop for boots. You really need to find the right fit for your foot and make sure they fit the bindings you end up getting. As you can see, the trial/error of online boot shopping can cost you time and money in the long run.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

scooter1974 said:


> I bought a nice pair of burtons, but they were too small when i received them from ebay.


Hah! You are likely correct about the Burton boots, but just to be 100%, please read these few tips to determine if you may not already have the correct size:

Your boots should be snug!

The most common complaint about boots is that they are too loose, not to tight. The junction between rider and board begins with the boot, as it is in the most direct contact with the rider. When fitting boots, use the following method: A. Slip into the boot. B. Kick your heel back against the ground several times to drive it back into the boot's heel pocket. C. Lace the boot tightly, as though you were going to ride. NOTE: This is where most sizing mistakes are made. A snowboard boot is shaped like an upside down "7". The back has a good degree of forward lean. Thus, when you drop into the boot, your heel may be resting up to an inch away from the back of the boot, and your toes may be jammed into the front of the boot. Until the boot is tightly laced, you will not know if it is a proper fit. D. Your toes should now have firm pressure against the front of the boot. As this is the crux of sizing, let's discuss firm pressure: When you flex your knee forward hard, the pressure should lighten, or cease, as your toes pull back. At no time should you feel numbness or lose circulation. Your toes will be in contact with the end of the boot, unlike in a properly fit street or athletic shoe (snowboard boots are designed to fit more snugly than your other shoes). When you have achieved this combination of firm pressure and no circulation loss, you have found the correct size!


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

radiomuse210 said:


> I would strongly suggest visiting a shop for boots. You really need to find the right fit for your foot and make sure they fit the bindings you end up getting. As you can see, the trial/error of online boot shopping can cost you time and money in the long run.


This. Get a good pair of (normal) boots that fit you right, then we can discuss bindings. Besides being terrible bindings I'm not sure where you could even buy step ins anymore and then you run the risk of those boots not fitting in a traditional bindings. Trust me, it's worth spending the extra time and money to get the right equipment.

And if for whatever reason you don't have access to a local board shop to try on boots look to zappos which has free returns or see if you have a chain retailer like zumiez or rei nearby, where you can order online and return at a local store to avoid return shipping.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

PS:

What is your foot size?


----------



## scooter1974 (Nov 5, 2014)

Thank you everyone for the advice. i have stopped shipment on the vans and will be looking for boots/bindings. sounds like my boots might b the correct size. they are snug to my big toe. they r new never used. i might have to retry the burtons.:hairy: i take a size 12 shoe, and bought 12 burtons. maybe a little stretching will help.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Holy hell this is bringing back horrific memories of my first days snowboarding in my early teens with step in rentals.

Nasty 

If you want quick entry bindings to avoid getting a snowy bum check out Flow bindings.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

scooter1974 said:


> Thank you everyone for the advice. i have stopped shipment on the vans and will be looking for boots/bindings. sounds like my boots might b the correct size. they are snug to my big toe. they r new never used. i might have to retry the burtons.:hairy: i take a size 12 shoe, and bought 12 burtons. maybe a little stretching will help.


This is sounding very good. I have a set of bindings that might work well for you. Our gift to get you shredding in style. They are a set of Flow XL NX2 AT bindings from last season.

One of the tiny retention screw holes that holds the base pad down (that is its only function) is stripped but can be semi-permanently adhered with strong Loctite for a rad setup. The bindings have never been ridden. Let me know if you are interested and we will send them to you at no charge.


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

Wiredsport said:


> This is sounding very good. I have a set of bindings that might work well for you. Our gift to get you shredding in style. They are a set of Flow XL NX2 AT bindings from last season.
> 
> One of the tiny retention screw holes that holds the base pad down (that is its only function) is stripped but can be semi-permanently adhered with strong Loctite for a rad setup. The bindings have never been ridden. Let me know if you are interested and we will send them to you at no charge.


Passing the stoke along - awesome stuff wired!


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Wiredsport said:


> The bindings have never been ridden. Let me know if you are interested and we will send them to you at no charge.


Legend. :eusa_clap:


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Sounds to me like your boots will break in fine, got brand new bindings on a Rossi experience resulting in hauling ass all season. Wired is a true soul for the sport. Cheers to that!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Wiredsport said:


> This is sounding very good. I have a set of bindings that might work well for you. Our gift to get you shredding in style. They are a set of Flow XL NX2 AT bindings from last season.
> 
> One of the tiny retention screw holes that holds the base pad down (that is its only function) is stripped but can be semi-permanently adhered with strong Loctite for a rad setup. The bindings have never been ridden. Let me know if you are interested and we will send them to you at no charge.


:samba: 
Vote...Wired for gnarfairy


----------



## KayZ (Jan 19, 2014)

Wiredsport said:


> This is sounding very good. I have a set of bindings that might work well for you. Our gift to get you shredding in style. They are a set of Flow XL NX2 AT bindings from last season.
> 
> One of the tiny retention screw holes that holds the base pad down (that is its only function) is stripped but can be semi-permanently adhered with strong Loctite for a rad setup. The bindings have never been ridden. Let me know if you are interested and we will send them to you at no charge.


----------



## jwelsh83 (Jan 9, 2013)

Wiredsport said:


> This is sounding very good. I have a set of bindings that might work well for you. Our gift to get you shredding in style. They are a set of Flow XL NX2 AT bindings from last season.
> 
> One of the tiny retention screw holes that holds the base pad down (that is its only function) is stripped but can be semi-permanently adhered with strong Loctite for a rad setup. The bindings have never been ridden. Let me know if you are interested and we will send them to you at no charge.


OP - Can't go wrong with Flows. I have last year's RS, comfiest bindings I've ever ridden. Still prefer the fusion strap over the hybrid. Either way, you'll be set to go. Awesome to see Wiredsport doing someone a solid...put a smile on my face!!


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

wrathfuldeity said:


> :samba:
> Vote...Wired for gnarfairy


Hahaha Gnarfairy. :laugh: tiptoes in to place new bindings under your pillow at night. :jumping1:


----------



## cookiedog (Mar 3, 2014)

Wow! I had no idea people in the industry do things like that. I will defiantly buy some gear from them.


----------



## 2hellnbak (Sep 21, 2012)

Wiredsport said:


> This is sounding very good. I have a set of bindings that might work well for you. Our gift to get you shredding in style. They are a set of Flow XL NX2 AT bindings from last season.
> 
> One of the tiny retention screw holes that holds the base pad down (that is its only function) is stripped but can be semi-permanently adhered with strong Loctite for a rad setup. The bindings have never been ridden. Let me know if you are interested and we will send them to you at no charge.


Stand up, very stand up. Super cool. Thanks for helping people getting into the sport


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Awesome wiredsport!!


----------



## scooter1974 (Nov 5, 2014)

:jumping1: I was always told that usually when something seems too good to be true, it usually is!!! I;d be happy to try your bindings. Please tell me a price!!!


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

scooter1974 said:


> :jumping1: I was always told that usually when something seems too good to be true, it usually is!!! I;d be happy to try your bindings. Please tell me a price!!!


Hah! This one's on the house, bro. Please email your name and shipping address to [email protected]. We will get these sent right out.


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

Wiredsport said:


> Hah! This one's on the house, bro. Please email your name and shipping address to [email protected]. We will get these sent right out.


makes me wonder how many emails you got after this post claiming to be the OP


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Steezus Christ said:


> makes me wonder how many emails you got after this post claiming to be the OP


Well I haven't got a response to the 22 emails that I've sent yet!!!!! :laugh:


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Why is the "laugh" smiley now a "face palm" one?????


----------



## scooter1974 (Nov 5, 2014)

@ mizu awesome video! :happy::laughat2:


----------

